# ECST 2011 Video



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is a video of me shooting my paper targets. Thank you Joerg for holding the camara.

Jim Harris' ECST Parer Targets


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good shooting jim!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Great video! Thank you for sharing. good shooting too. Do you use a part of the slingshot to aim?


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Do you use a part of the slingshot to aim?


Depending on the distance, I judge the gap I see between the target, and the tip of the fork. I really don't analyze my shooting, but lately I've been able to pin down what I need to do, to be more effective at different distances. This was evident with the Eagle Eye win. With qualifying, and competing in the Eagle Eye, I only took 2 total shots.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> Do you use a part of the slingshot to aim?


Depending on the distance, I judge the gap I see between the target, and the tip of the fork. I really don't analyze my shooting, but lately I've been able to pin down what I need to do, to be more effective at different distances. This was evident with the Eagle Eye win. With qualifying, and competing in the Eagle Eye, I only took 2 total shots.
[/quote]
It helped (you, anyway) that noone else could get it together for Eagle Eye!


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

It is sure great to see your form. You are an incredible shot Jim!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I wish I could do that. Great shootin'!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I managed to watch the video today and all I can say is thats incredible shooting Jim


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

M_J said:


> It helped (you, anyway) that noone else could get it together for Eagle Eye!


Well, everyone had an opportunity to hit the same target, at the same distance. You get one shot, and you have to make it count. Luck is what happens when preperation meets opportunity.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> It helped (you, anyway) that noone else could get it together for Eagle Eye!


Well, everyone had an opportunity to hit the same target, at the same distance. You get one shot, and you have to make it count. Luck is what happens when preperation meets opportunity.








[/quote]
Believe me, I know!
None of us seemed to have the "preperation" part on our side on Sunday, that's what seperated you from us. Well, that and exceptional skill, I guess...


----------

